# Chameleon Hatchlings!!



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

Today our chameleon eggs have hatched! After a long long wait and a lot of patience!

Here's a picture story of the last 6 months or so...........


Mr Yemen and Lemmewinks got together and did their business:










......30 days or so later 35 eggs were laid:









...after 3 eggs failed the rest took to life in their incubator:









............................then...............today............................30/11/09....................SUCCESS:











6 babies all fit and healthy!

More to follow as more eggs get hatching!!! 

(I am somewhat pleased as these are my first hatchlings EVER!!!!!)


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

I realise the baby in the last picture doesn't look at his best but just to be clear, they are all fine! The next blog pics will prove it!


----------



## karen howard (Dec 2, 2009)

hi were in chesterfield and have so far not been in touch with anyone else who owns a chamilion im worried about my femail as shes started laying eggs and looks exhausted ive searched internet with limeted feed back could you help me please thanks
karen


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

Pm'd you Karen!


----------

